# Recommendations please!



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I appreciate its a bit like how long is a piece of string, but I have to start somewhere.

I'm about to order a Silvia and Eureka Mignon. Both will be completely new to me, so there will be waste I'm sure!!

Ive looked at various roasters and a few do ship to EU (like Union Roasters).

Any recommendations of the blends or single origins I should look at as starter types, medium to medium+? Or point me in the right direction please.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Nicholas

You may find that sticking to one bean from one supplier until such a point as you are comfortable with the results that you are getting irrespective of which roaster they coming from or location is an ideal route.

Dependant on how much you drink buying by the kilo will get you a better price than indivdual bags and if ordering from the UK would suggest based on your medium to medium plus something like Rave signature (£12.95 a kilo ex postage) or Clifton E1 (medium although dark is nice, search Clifton coffee roasters from memory about £14.95 before postage etc).

There are of course plenty of other options some may even be cheaper but the key bit is stick with something consistent as chopping and changing bags, when starting, can lead you into all sorts of heartache as each will require a change to grind / pour weight that can see you out of the bag before you have it nailed.

Hope of help

john


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

johnealey said:


> Hi Nicholas
> 
> You may find that sticking to one bean from one supplier until such a point as you are comfortable with the results that you are getting irrespective of which roaster they coming from or location is an ideal route.
> 
> ...


a good help indeed. Thank you. I'll check out Rave.....already getting good thumbs up here! And Clifton.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

If it's 2kg+ then you'll have to email us (Rave) for a quote as it will be a courier. Just a heads up!


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I assume when Clfton on line sales says " espresso roast profile" it means whole beans?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

There's usually an option somewhere for beans or ground and as John said sticking to one bean till your used to your equipment is a good idea.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

nicholasj said:


> I assume when Clfton on line sales says " espresso roast profile" it means whole beans?


Don't recall them having a ground option and every bag I have bought from them has been whole bean.

If you are looking in the single origin section then they do roast differently for Filter than espresso wheras the E1 pointed to really is an espresso roast either medium or darker ( is not too dark ) both are good and personal preference is for the the darker one but as you asked for medium, having enjoyed that also, recommended it.

hope explains

John


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm currently enjoying Coffee Compass mystery bean five which is superb, £12 a kilo plus postage less the forum discount, I've just bought three kgs and postage was just under £4 to the UK


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

twotone said:


> I'm currently enjoying Coffee Compass mystery bean five which is superb, £12 a kilo plus postage less the forum discount, I've just bought three kgs and postage was just under £4 to the UK


That sounds fascinating... but I'm not sure I could cope with never finding out!!


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Missy said:


> That sounds fascinating... but I'm not sure I could cope with never finding out!!


Doesn't really bother me, I love it, marvellous in milk (cappas etc) and it's cheaper than buying the single origin beans or the espresso blends that CC does which I've tried most of and love them too, hard to really buy a bad bean from them though and the consistency of the roasts and beans is simply outstanding, if I ran a cafe or restaurant that's where I would buy all of my coffee cause the beans are literally idiot proof.

Tony


----------

